
Silicon Valley’s sovereign wealth problem - simonebrunozzi
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/28/silicon-valleys-sovereign-wealth-problem/
======
powerslacker
Let me get this straight: wealthy Saudis invest money in American companies,
American companies do well and make billions, investors profit, Americans
profit. Profits get reinvested so that investors make more money.

But wait!

Saudis come from a 'bad' country, and some of those profits will be taxed by
'bad' governments -- which means that indirectly we are funding 'bad'
governments! Also, Women are not represented in tech, which is somehow
related! Bad Silicon Valley! Bad!

P.S. Check out my VC firm which doesn't do these bad things.

If this is what rhetoric has become I'm not afraid of 1984 or Brave New World.
Idiocracy hit the nail right on the head.

